# New Guy here Needs Help-3000pts Ork/IG



## AngryCanadian (Feb 1, 2010)

Hey Guys 1st Post

I was hoping for some help with a list,
Im going to a double tourny (1500pts Each)and wanted some advice before its to late

I playing Orks, my buddy is IG, here is what we came up with

165 CCS w/ PF, vox, regimental standard, LC, MOO, Fleet.

50 Ratlings x 5
105 Stormtroopers x 5 w/ 2 x Melta

325 1st Platoon
PCS w/ 4 x Melta in Chimera w/ Multi-Laser, Heavy Flamer
1st Squad-GL, AC, Vox. 2nd & 3rd Squad-GL, AC(each).
335 2nd Platoon
PCS w/ 4x Flamers in Chimera w/ Multi-Laser, Heavy Flamer
1st Squad-GL, LC, Vox. 2nd & 3rd Squad-GL, LC(each).

50 Sentinal- AC, Hunter Killer Missle
40 Sentinal- AC
40 Sentinal- AC

195 Leamon Russ w/ Heavy Stubber, LC hull, HB sides
195 Leamon Russ w/ Heavy Stubber, LC hull, HB sides


130 MA Warboss(PK, BP, Cybork, Attack Squig, Mega Armour)
105 B. Mek (KFF, Burna)

210 14 x Burna Boyz

270 4 x MaNZ (2 K-Skorcha) in BW ( Ram, Big Shoota)
170 20 x Shoota Boyz- (Nob w/ Pk, Bp)(2 x Big Shoota's)
160 20 x Slugga Boyz- (Nob w/ Pk, Bp)
152 12 x Slugga Boyz- (Nob w/ Pk, Bp) in Trukk ( Ram)

100 BW (Ram, Big Shoota)
100 BW (Ram, Big Shoota)
100 BW (Ram, Big Shoota)

PLZ C&C


----------



## Frogthor (Mar 13, 2010)

I know nothing of either, I just saw that you're an angry canadian


----------

